

Ask HN: Do you aggregate your social networks/what do you use? - adnymarc

With new social sites cropping up and more information to manage in more places, how do you deal with the social sites you are a member of? Do you visit individually? Or do you manage them using a third party app (web or desktop) to aggregate and connect with your friends/followers? If you could design a service to bring your profiles together what would it do?
======
jacquesm
I have my own little aggregator running, it's still very much under
development though. I'm trying to get away from the 'there goes the
neighbourhood' feeling that almost every social network seems to suffer from
sooner or later.

I think that there is much more 'value' in an upvote or a downvote of an
article / comment than just the 'karma' the way HN,/., digg and so on use it.

Easier said than done though :)

Also, I absolutely suck at design...

------
mvalente
<http://friendfeed.com/>

\-- MV

~~~
sidmitra
I think friendfeed has almost all the features i would want, except a user
base comparable to twitter. Most of the people in my network tend more towards
twitter, so FF hasn't proved that useful for me yet.

Otherwise you can aggregate bunch of social network profiles already, and for
the ones not supported you can add a custom RSS feed.

------
ScottWhigham
I browse them individually. I don't really trust giving my credentials to
aggregators. I only really use a few so it isn't worth it to have a separate
app/site.

------
rythie
I use friendbinder (<http://friendbinder.com> invite code HN) which is my
start up

~~~
bkudria
Nice site! Can you clarify what friendbinder has over Friendfeed? Also, I
wished you used OAuth for Twitter, not asking for a username/password.

~~~
rythie
Yes oauth is on my todo list - it seems to have settled down now. We are
different to friendfeed in that you friends don't have to join in order for us
to aggregate their content your friends are imported from the networks you are
on like in a twitter client. Also we can fetch protected content such as
flickr family/friends photos, private twitter and facebook content that you
have access to.

------
abyssknight
I stopped using MySpace except for IM on my phone. Twitter posts to Facebook,
and I only use 3rd party twitter apps. If I have to use Facebook to reply to a
message, I use the iPhone app. So I guess I use my iPhone to aggregate them
all.

------
anantshri
i am currently mostly visiting them once in a while except a few which i visit
regularly.

Besides that can any buddy suggest me any desktop application for such <\-
avoid suggesting flock coz i don't like it.

~~~
sidmitra
There aren't many desktop apps that add everything in one place on the
desktop.

For friendfeed, twitter, facebook, flickr you can use feedalizr
(<http://www.feedalizr.com/>).

Some people seem to like Seesmic for FB,Twitter if you're a power user.

------
access_denied
What I do: browser bookmarks + regular calendar reminders "should I visit
network xyz?". (No email notifications or anything.)

If I could design a service... It would pick the _type_ of new stuff of each
network of my choosing and aggregate like a Feedreader. With type I mean for
example: new entries on my wall in a given Ning community, but no personal
messages and aggregate those together with friend requests on Facebook.

